# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.3.5 released:

## mohamed73

*-Fixed I9300 "No Network" after IMEI repair.
-Added I9210 support
-Added SC-06D support.
No root required for I9210 and SC06D   Small installer available: this will install only the new files.
Is highly recommended to use latest NsPro version. 
Latest NsPro version is available on:
-NsTeam website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-NsPro support area.*

----------

